# ازي تعمل شبكه دي اس ال هارد وير



## ehap012 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

* سلام سلام ونعمه رب المجد مع الجميع *
*ازيكم  واخباركو ايه*
*بصراحه يا جماعه مش عارف انتو مستحملني ازاي بس معلش*
*ربنا يصبركم*
*الاول بس فيه شئ احب اوضحه انا بحب اركز في جزئيه الصيانه  والشبكات ليه*
* بكل بساطه ووضوح*
*اليومين دول والايام الجايه موضوع الشغل لي الشباب والبنات في مصر متعب حبتين وزياده عليه اننا اولاد المللك *
*قليل الشغل وخاصه لينا فيه شغل كتير لما نروحو احنا ولاد النعمه  لما يبان اننا اقباط  يقولو فوت علينا بكره او هانكلمكو بعدين انا مش متعصب ولا شئ بس دي حقيقه انا لمسها في شغلي وفي حاجات كتير*
*فا عشان كده لازم احنا ولاد المللك يكون عندنا شئ زياده لازمم نتميز بيه علي غيرنا *
*ويكون كمان جنب الشغل بي معني مفيش مانع اننا نتميز في مجال غير مجال شغلنا يعني مش معقوله يكون انسان متعلم ومعندوش مثلا خلفيه عن حاجات تانيه زي الحاسبات الشبكات*
*الميكانيكا ايو المكينكا  الكهربا*
*بكل اختصار نقدر نقول يكون الواحد ملم بي حاجات ولو بسيطه*

*فا عشان كده مركز في الناحيه دي وفي  اخوه تانين مركزين في النواحي الروحيه وبصراحه ممتازين فيها*
*وكمان ياريت حد يساعد معنا  في نواحي تقنيه زي اي مهنه اي خبره*
*مش عيب ولا حرام بي العكس ده بيفتح مجالات كتير*
*وبيساعد*



*المهم*​*انتبااااااااااااااااه*​*Attention*​*النهارده هانتكلم عن   موضوع مهم مهم جدا *
*وبسيط وبي وجهه نظر مختلفه تقريبا اول مره تتطرح*
* هو الشبكات بس من الاخر*
*يعني ايه هي وازاي نعملها *
*والعدد والادوات اللي بي نستخدمها السللك الذي منه*
* وبرضه كا العادي بي التفصيل المممل الممل  ومتزهقوش من مللي*
*نبدا*
*اولا ده شكل سللك النت ورك الشبكه يعني او سللك الدي اس الdsl*
* صورته*

*ودي بقي مكنه الارجي او التأريج *
*




*


* بي تقريبا 10 جنيه مصري*
*ولو ركزتو هاتلاقوها بي تعمل نوعين نوع  الارجي 2 سللك بتاع التليفون العادي*
*ونوع الارجي 8 سللك بتاع الدي اس ال dsl وده اللي عايزينه *
*ودي صور ليها  تاني وكلها نفس المهمه*



*يبقي شوفنا السللك والمكنه بتاعت الارجي*
*نشوف السويتش والروتر والفروق بينهم*
*اولا الروتر*





*ده روتر من نوع دي لينك *
*وده كمان بس موديل تاني*






*وده كمان*










* اللي فاتت دي كلها اشكال روترات عاديه ووير ليس*
*ومعظم الروترات اما  بورت واحد يعني فاتحه واحده او فور  بورت يعني اربع فتحات*

*ودي صو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ر السويتش*

* لو هاتجيب النت ليك لوحد يبقي مش محتاج سويتش هو روتر وخلاص*
*بينما لو هاتجيب  ليك وتدي ناس تاني يبقي محتاج الروتر والسويتش*
*تاخد من الروتر لي السويتش*
* ومن السويتش تدي الناس*
* ومحتاج كمان الاسبليتر*
*الاسبليتر ده اهو*









*الاسبليتر فايده انه فيه بورت بيتحط فيه السللك بتاع التليفون الرئيسي*
* line*
*بتاع الحكومه*
*ويخرج منه  سللك ليالروتر adsl*
*وسللك تاني بتاع المكالمات العاديه التليفون phone*




* الفرق بين الروتر والسويتش*
*ان الروتر بياخد اشاره التليفون ويفرق بينها وبين الداتا  بتاعت النت*
*بينما السويتش ما هو الا موزع*
*زي مشترك الكهربا*​*نجي بقي لي الاهم توصيل السللك*​*اولا بس نتفق علي شئ  مهم  واللي الناس بيتقول عليه سر المهنه*
*ايه بقي هو سر المهنه*
*الالوان*
*ترتيب الالوان ايه هو ترتيب الالوان في التوصيل*
*نجيب من الاخر وبدون تعقيدات بصو طالما هانبتدي  الشبكه من الاول*
* السللك مش هاتفرق الالوان*
*بي معني الابيض احمر ازرق وهكذا*
*يبقي الناحيه التانيه نفس الترتتيب*
*     ابيض  احمر ازرق وهكذا*
*يعني الاول من ناحيه يبقي الاول من الناحيه التانيه*
*  و  التاني من ناحيه يبقي التاني من ناحيه التانيه وهكذا*
*يعني طالما من الاول مش هاتفرق الالوان *
* المهم واللي يفرق هو اللي نبتدي بيه في ناحيه هو اللي نبتدي بيه في الناحيه التانيه*

*دي صوره السللك قبل ما نعمل فيه حاجه*
*



*


*نقشره كده*
*



*

*وندخل السللك في الارجي بي الطريقه دي*
*وزي ما اتفقنا اللي نبتدي بيه في ناحيه هو اللي نبتدي بيه في الناحيه التانيه*
* وبعدين نحط الارجي في المكنه بي الطريقه دي ونضغض علي بنسه الارجي او الاراجه*
* هايطلع السللك كده*






*وفيه في السوق  جهاز تستر شبكات اهو*



*شغلته انه بيقوللك التوصيله صح ولا فيها مشاكل تشغيله انك بي تحط طرف السللك في ناحيه والطرف التاني في ناحيه وخلاص*
* ولمبات بي تنور اللي تنور تبقي صح لو منورتش يبقي فيه شئ مش مظبوط*
* وكده نبقي  خلصنا توصيل السللك  بي امانه شئ سهل بس تعود ولو اتعمل مره هاتلاقو العمليه فري*
*وسهله بس جربو*
* تبدي تدي الوصلات لي الناس*
*من السويتش *
*ومجرد انك تحط السللك في السويتش النت هايشتغل علي طول*
*نجي لي موضوع الشير او المشاركه وده في كتير عامله  شرح*
* ومش محتاجه  لو حبيتو قولو *
* نيجي بقي لي شويه رغي*
*ايه الشركه اللي تشترك فيها   بي النسبه لي مصر*
*فيه لينك دوت نت و تي ايه داتا*
*دول احسن شركتين وخدمه العملا بتاعتهم ممتازه*
*انا برشح لينك*
*الاسعار ثابته في كل الشركات*
* سرعه 256 كيلو بت \ثانيه  = 95 *
*دولود غير محدود*​


----------



## ehap012 (6 مايو 2009)

يا نهار ابيض ولا رد واحد علي الموضوع حراااااااااااااااااام
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

مجهود راااااااااااائع ياباشا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الشرح المفصل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمجهودك الرائع

ربنا يباركك


----------

